# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Printrbot, 3D printer, Printrbot Inc., Lincoln, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Printrbot Inc.

"Printrbot: Your First 3D Printer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Printrbot Go! v2

 Published on Feb 28, 2014




> Printrbot has a new large format portable printer. The Go! v2 has a 16" x 8" x 8" print envelope, a foldable x axis, dual x, y & z axis motors, 12mm bars with machined 12mm bearing sleeves all around, optional dual or triple extruders, Raspberry Pi onboard, battery ready and aluminum extruder.

----------


## Airicist

Printrbot Go (v2) - Handle and Covers 

 Published on Mar 4, 2014




> The Printrbot Go is a peculiar beast. It's not everyone's cup of tea. It doesn't try to be the printer for the masses (that's the Simple!). It's large, funky, portable, and expensive, for Printrbot, but it does pack a punch.
> 
> It has a Raspberry Pi, the Printrboard, Extrudrboard, up to three extruders, battery ready, huge build platform (`16"x8"x8"), 12mm rods all around... the list goes on.
> 
> One fun part is the steam-punkish handle and covers.

----------


## Airicist

Printrbot Made of Metal 

Published on Mar 20, 2014




> Metal. Manufacturable. Beautiful.

----------


## Airicist

Printrbot Tank

Published on Jan 2, 2016




> We like robots, so we built a tank. We will offer a limited run soon, it will be open source. We are developing our own motor control electronics, but a little pololu board does well to verify the hardware design. 
> 
> We are working on an arm for it- also open source.

----------

